# Shopworks and how to process your web orders



## badtiki (Jun 19, 2008)

Please forgive me if this is a double post, looks like my first post didnt take. Basically is anyone here familiar with Shopworks, I was told it is used by our industry - and if anyone is using it - how are you importing your web orders into it?

Thanks


----------



## JSOMMER (Sep 23, 2011)

Saw your old post about shopworks. Are you using shopworks now.


----------

